# Question about nfaa indoor league rules



## macprez (Aug 18, 2009)

In a NFAA indoor league, is the rule for a blind score or for a missing shooter minus 5 points off per game avg. (end) or minus 5 points off total game avg.?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Whatever you want to make it.

We take 5 points off each game SCRATCH SCORE...and they LOSE their handicap for that night too. So, if their average score is 270...that means each game is 90 (Scratch)...so they get 85 points per game X 3 = 255 TOTAL SCORE and NO handicap is added in for that night. In addition, that "blind score" is NOT used for the following week's handicap calculations.

We use the BEST TWO out of the last THREE actually SHOT...(blind scores disallowed). This helps alleviate sandbagging...because if you shoot a poor score, that score will NOT lower your handicap for the following week. If you shoot a high score, that is fine (even go over 300 total with handicap)..>BUT....your handicap for the following week will drop like a rock and that higher score stays in there for two weeks, keeping your handicap "where it belongs" from the high score. Pretty hard to sandbag or accumulate a big handicap and set up for a "position night".

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

